# Moderator Application



## RFAdmin

The Rat Forum is looking to add some more moderators to help run the site.

If you are interested then please read below:



================================================



Are you really sure this is what you are looking for?

The forum Moderators should be knowledgeable in the topic they would likeSin to moderate. They should be polite and helpful towards other members and give advice whenever needed and whenever possible. Moderators should visit the forum each day, actively take part in discussions as often as possible, ideally once a day, setting a good example to the other members. They should also take an active part in discussions between Moderators relating to the running of the forum. The Forum Moderators have a responsibility to keep unsuitable content out of the forums as much as possible. Moderators should frequently encougrage member participation in their forum, both by posting in existing threads and starting new ones.

If this is you continue on......

*PM *me the following answers to these questions:


Which forum would you like to moderate?

Do you moderate any other forums? If yes please fill in which ones 
What time of day will you mostly be on?
Mornings, Evenings, Night... etc..


Your name:


Your email address:

Website:
If you have a site what's the URL


Experience:
Tell us a bit about yourself...

=============================================
Please understand that we can not select everyone that applies. We appreciate the time everyone takes to answer the application. We will only contact the members that we have selected as mods.


----------



## KayRatz

edited out........ by ratman


----------



## lilspaz68

Katie you were supposed to PM all that info to ratman, not post it


----------



## RFAdmin

yes  please private message (PM) me your application.

kayratz i have your app.


----------



## KayRatz

Oh crap XD I didn't see that for some reason, sorry!


----------



## RFAdmin

no problem :wink: thanks


----------



## KayRatz

Never did get to fill out that experience part... >.> ah well.


----------



## bffel3

i would like to be a moderater!!
i am on this sight like 24/7!!
i am always home so i would be great!!


----------



## cjshrader

Haha bffel, PLEASE chill out on the posting a little bit. I just signed on and you have a post in ever forum. 

You'll probably need a bit more experience around here before you can be considered for modship.

Though if you really think you got what it takes just send a PM to Ratman.


----------



## geebus

bffel3,

I idolize you


----------

